# MK4 1.8T K04 Turbo Kit



## myvrodrocks (Oct 6, 2008)

I am looking at this kit on the TS website.

http://www.ctsturbo.com/produc....html
They say "With good software/tuning, this kit can provide 200-240whp with supporting modifications. "
My question is, What and where do I get "good software/tuning" and what are "supporting modifications"?
I am very new to this, and have a stock 1.8T and just added a 3" Cat-back exhaust.
Is the K04 not the stock turbo? If so, why would I nit just get the FMIC and the tune and supporting mods? What does this kit provide over stock?
Thanks in advance for tking the time for my NOOB questions...


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

K04 is slightly a bigger turbo. Makes more power then a K03s. 
Supporting mods are just the basics, exhaust, FMIC, downpipe, etc..
Tunning wise, you can go with any chip company as most of them provide K04 software.


----------



## pest (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: MK4 1.8T K04 Turbo Kit (myvrodrocks)*

Just ask Clay for the most price wise decisions. 
It depends on how much power you really want out of your car and how far your willing to go . The most important thing to buy is turbo and how much more modifications you are wanting to buy . 
I chose the Ko4 for pretty much the ease of install because my dad did most himself and i paid him about half of what a mechainc would do for my install of the turbo and full turbo back exhaust . 
If i were you i would read more on the power lvel you want to aceive . The ko4 is pretty much only capable of 240 real horsepower. Chip wise i would learn more about going with unitronic or GIAC. The Giac software has me more interested because i have read of guys spiking to 25psi and holding a good 22 to 24 psi at redline using a race N75 valve .


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: MK4 1.8T K04 Turbo Kit (pest)*

Please read the DIY/FAQ as well as the stock turbo tuning guides that are around before posting stuff like this.
A turbo upgrade should *not* be your first mod.


_Modified by themachasy at 5:21 PM 10-31-2008_


----------



## Buschwick (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 1.8T K04 Turbo Kit (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_A turbo upgrade should *not* be your first mod.

Well if he's gonna go with a bigger turbo there's no sense in chipping it now since that's the first mod anyways. He'd just have to buy more software when he gets the K04.
I say rock the K04 now if you are definitly going to end up doing it anyways...that way you don't have to buy 2 software flashes.
Just do a project car...get your turbo, FMIC, exhaust (at least a downpipe), search around to figure out what kind of fueling mods you'll need for K04 & software...get your stuff together, send your ECU off to get the flash and while you're waiting for it install it all.
If I had money to do this that's what I would do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit: If you do start getting upgrades in this department please search the forums when you hit a speedbump...anything you'll run into 99.9% of the time has been discussed here.


_Modified by Buschwick at 9:02 PM 10-31-2008_


----------



## myvrodrocks (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: MK4 1.8T K04 Turbo Kit (Buschwick)*

Thank you for the helpful responses so far.
This is what I did to my Harley a couple years ago. I am not new to turbos and tuning, just new to the A3.
http://www.moviephotoforums.co...o=814


----------



## myvrodrocks (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: MK4 1.8T K04 Turbo Kit (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_Please read the DIY/FAQ as well as the stock turbo tuning guides that are around before posting stuff like this.
A turbo upgrade should *not* be your first mod.

_Modified by themachasy at 5:21 PM 10-31-2008_

Could you kindly point me in that direction? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: MK4 1.8T K04 Turbo Kit (myvrodrocks)*

The FAQ http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2666114 
Stock turbo tuning quide http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2901711
Good luck!


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: MK4 1.8T K04 Turbo Kit (vdubber#3555)*

Considering the intercooler and the high flow manifold its not a bad deal. If you were only shooting for 240whp but this power can also be had on a ko3s. You can easily find an intercooler for 300-400 online as for the manifold it really isn't worth it maybe you'll gain 5whp from it. and considering you can have a 50trim setup for 400more if you just get the hardware kit then run setup on low boost. make 240whp without going out of the turbo's efficency. Another 400 and you can get a fueling upgrade good for 350whp thats 2500 around.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: MK4 1.8T K04 Turbo Kit (Budsdubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Budsdubbin* »_Considering the intercooler and the high flow manifold its not a bad deal. If you were only shooting for 240whp but this power can also be had on a ko3s. You can easily find an intercooler for 300-400 online as for the manifold it really isn't worth it maybe you'll gain 5whp from it. and considering you can have a 50trim setup for 400more if you just get the hardware kit then run setup on low boost. make 240whp without going out of the turbo's efficency. Another 400 and you can get a fueling upgrade good for 350whp thats 2500 around.

Hes new here, stop talking about big turbo and such. Baby steps.


----------



## Buschwick (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 1.8T K04 Turbo Kit (myvrodrocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myvrodrocks* »_Thank you for the helpful responses so far.
This is what I did to my Harley a couple years ago. I am not new to turbos and tuning, just new to the A3.
http://www.moviephotoforums.co...o=814 

That's a NICE bike dude!!!








Beautiful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cool Me (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: MK4 1.8T K04 Turbo Kit (myvrodrocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myvrodrocks* »_Thank you for the helpful responses so far.
This is what I did to my Harley a couple years ago. I am not new to turbos and tuning, just new to the A3.
http://www.moviephotoforums.co...o=814


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: MK4 1.8T K04 Turbo Kit (myvrodrocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myvrodrocks* »_I am looking at this kit on the TS website.

http://www.ctsturbo.com/produc....html
They say "With good software/tuning, this kit can provide 200-240whp with supporting modifications. "
My question is, What and where do I get "good software/tuning" and what are "supporting modifications"?
I am very new to this, and have a stock 1.8T and just added a 3" Cat-back exhaust.
Is the K04 not the stock turbo? If so, why would I nit just get the FMIC and the tune and supporting mods? What does this kit provide over stock?
Thanks in advance for tking the time for my NOOB questions...


If you were looking at that kit and had some extra dollars I would get the 50trim kit, run it on K03S software and make more power than the K04 at lower boost, when you get more funds buy the software, injectors and fuel pump and you'll be good to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03gti1.8t (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: MK4 1.8T K04 Turbo Kit (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
If you were looking at that kit and had some extra dollars I would get the 50trim kit, run it on K03S software and make more power than the K04 at lower boost, when you get more funds buy the software, injectors and fuel pump and you'll be good to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

SSSooo, your saying i can just leave my revo 4 bar software in, bolt on your 50 trim kit and not have any issues? personally im just looking for 250whp and good gas mileage. ive been debating doing a bt upgrade simply because of fuel efficiency. im assuming 630cc injectors would increase fuel consumption dramatically. i would also like to hold boost to redline. can i use an electronic boost controller to hold boost as long as possible without causing any issues?


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: MK4 1.8T K04 Turbo Kit (03gti1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03gti1.8t* »_
SSSooo, your saying i can just leave my revo 4 bar software in, bolt on your 50 trim kit and not have any issues? personally im just looking for 250whp and good gas mileage. ive been debating doing a bt upgrade simply because of fuel efficiency. im assuming 630cc injectors would increase fuel consumption dramatically. i would also like to hold boost to redline. can i use an electronic boost controller to hold boost as long as possible without causing any issues? 









I run 630s and if i keep my foot out of it, i get 28+ mpg. It doesn't matter what controller you have, if the turbo is to small it will run out of air up top...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: MK4 1.8T K04 Turbo Kit (GLI_jetta)*

IF you're going to go K04, at least get a k04-022 off the 225TT, the 001 in Clay's kit is a half-step up from your K03s http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif You can max at about 230whp with the 022, versus 200+ with the 001. 
What kind of power do you want?


----------



## jaytaylor1 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: MK4 1.8T K04 Turbo Kit (myvrodrocks)*

I NEED HELP SO BAD!
i changed the battery in my 2002 gti now the whole car seems to be F'ED, when i let the e break down the wipers move and the signal lights on the dash stay on but the signal light (outside) dont flash WHAT THE HELL HAPPEND?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: MK4 1.8T K04 Turbo Kit (jaytaylor1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaytaylor1* »_ I NEED HELP SO BAD!
i changed the battery in my 2002 gti now the whole car seems to be F'ED, when i let the e break down the wipers move and the signal lights on the dash stay on but the signal light (outside) dont flash WHAT THE HELL HAPPEND?

Qu'est-ce que c'est "thread jack?"


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: MK4 1.8T K04 Turbo Kit (03gti1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03gti1.8t* »_
SSSooo, your saying i can just leave my revo 4 bar software in, bolt on your 50 trim kit and not have any issues? personally im just looking for 250whp and good gas mileage. ive been debating doing a bt upgrade simply because of fuel efficiency. im assuming 630cc injectors would increase fuel consumption dramatically. i would also like to hold boost to redline. can i use an electronic boost controller to hold boost as long as possible without causing any issues? 










I'm saying if you want you could run the kit on stock software on low boost, but I would upgrade fueling eventually. If you felt inclined maybe you could tune your stock K03S ecu for a low boost big turbo setup, but that's probably out of most users realm of expertise.


----------



## myvrodrocks (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: MK4 1.8T K04 Turbo Kit (03gti1.8t)*

I am not sure I fully understand. What is the 50 trim kit? 
***never mind...so you are saying get the 50 trim turbo kit, run stock software, then later upgrade the software, injectors and fuel pump. But what about FMIC? I still do not have that...
I don't think i am looking to go that far just yet. I have read that turbo build guide and i like what i see there. Makes sense. 
How do you guys feel about this. I did the exhaust already because the car needed a new one so I just went with the 3" stainless cat back. I would like to get a FMIC and a softawre upgrade and leave it at that.
What can I realistalcly expect from the stock turbo and injectors? 200hp would be fine with me. I know as well as anyone that boost and power is addictive, but really, the bike is my life, the car is just for the winter. I just want it to have a little pep and not dump all my money into it.
So what i am suggesting, if I do decide later that is not enough, I may end up buying sofware twice, but this way I am on my way up and not skipping or repeating any steps. that is what I am looking for.
if this sounds good, can anyone point me to where I get sofware for the stock set-up and FMIC? Something bolt on or generic but reliable?


_Modified by myvrodrocks at 1:11 AM 11-21-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: MK4 1.8T K04 Turbo Kit (myvrodrocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myvrodrocks* »_I am not sure I fully understand. What is the 50 trim kit? 
***never mind...so you are saying get the 50 trim turbo kit, run stock software, then later upgrade the software, injectors and fuel pump. But what about FMIC? I still do not have that...
I don't think i am looking to go that far just yet. I have read that turbo build guide and i like what i see there. Makes sense. 
How do you guys feel about this. I did the exhaust already because the car needed a new one so I just went with the 3" stainless cat back. I would like to get a FMIC and a softawre upgrade and leave it at that.
What can I realistalcly expect from the stock turbo and injectors? 200hp would be fine with me. I know as well as anyone that boost and power is addictive, but really, the bike is my life, the car is just for the winter. I just want it to have a little pep and not dump all my money into it.
So what i am suggesting, if I do decide later that is not enough, I may end up buying sofware twice, but this way I am on my way up and not skipping or repeating any steps. that is what I am looking for.
if this sounds good, can anyone point me to where I get sofware for the stock set-up and FMIC? Something bolt on or generic but reliable?

_Modified by myvrodrocks at 1:11 AM 11-21-2008_

depends on your funds and are you do your own work....... if yes and can
here is the 50 trim kit.... i would go with the garret units with the +100 charge and uni file, etc....
http://www.ctsturbo.com/produc....html


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: MK4 1.8T K04 Turbo Kit ([email protected])*

i would personally go with the neuspeed turbo or the awe tuning turbo. both come with the software. neuspeeds comes with neuspeed software and awe comes with GIAC software. both are very reliable companies. and both pushing between 220-240 hp.
i would get a cold air intake, exhaust, fmic, and possibly a dirverter valve.
neuspeed's turbo:
if you have a 1999-2000 then:http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=1406
if you have a 2001-2005 then: http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=3136
awe's turbo: http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...urbo1


_Modified by tscbmxer92 at 11:04 AM 1-1-2009_


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: MK4 1.8T K04 Turbo Kit (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_i would personally go with the neuspeed turbo
both pushing between 220-240 hp
i would get a cold air intake











OP, make sure you look into the realistic dyno's that others have posted on here that have a k04. Almost all the realistic dyno's show absolute max power around 220, which can be had with the turbo you have, although, the power band is different. Anyone pushing more than maybe 225 wheel horsepower is either running a water-meth setup, nitrous, or they are liars.
To start with, look into an upgraded intercooler, clutch, DV etc., parts that you will need anyways with increased boost and power. If you are NOT going to ever get a bigger turbo (bigger than K04) then get a chip.... but, eventually, you will want to go BT, it happens to all of us.


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

dude that bike is just insane


----------



## black wolfsburg 99 (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*

If you still like a K04 set-up after a little research over big-turbo set-up
http://www.ctsturbo.com/produc....html
The same turbo is on sale for 775.00 from the same company
For the intercooler, there is a kit that is a Neuspeed knock off bolt up kit for 450.00 somewhere on this site for sale by a forum sponsor(can't remember which one)
Get the high-flo mani from CTS also and it will still be cheaper. ($275.00)



_Modified by black wolfsburg 99 at 11:03 PM 1-1-2009_


----------



## myvrodrocks (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiA4_18T* »_dude that bike is just insane

Thank you much. I took that last pic in the middle of my wheel upgrade...here it is more recently...


----------



## myvrodrocks (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (myvrodrocks)*

I am wondering if the 50trim kit from CTS will bolt up to the stock downpipe.
The reason I ask is, I would like to start with this and don't want to do it over again later. 
If I get a 3" downpipe to go with my 3" cat back, will it be int the right place for the 50 trim later?
I had mine chipped and love it, but you are all right...I need more.
I've done a lot of reading since I started this thread and I think I have most of my questions answered.

This damn forum is taking money from my bike...


----------



## Hestman1.8T (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (myvrodrocks)*

Best Harley i have personally ever seen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hestman1.8T (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (myvrodrocks)*

If you want to go fast here are the steps I personally think you should follow. 
1. RODS RODS RODS RODS RODS
They are the weakest link in the motor and for 500 bucks including gaskets bearings ECT you can fix this. then when your motor is back together you can worry about how much power will make you happy. 
After rods throw out the stock turbo get a fmic and programming to suite. set a hp goal. personally i want 350 to the wheels so i want a gt30r but we all know we cant stop the addiction unless our money stops us


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Hestman1.8T)*

A GT30r? Unnecessary. Get a 2871r for far better spool while still making 350whp; the 30r was "replaced" by the 3071r (also better spool), and either are for 400+whp


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

pm'd


----------



## ChatoMk4 (May 30, 2016)

I have a 2001 1.8t. Was stock except for exhaust and Cai. This weekend I installed a Audi K04 turbo, Audi exhaust manifold, 3" down pipe to 3" exhaust, 3" maf, front mount intercooler, 3 bar fuel pressure regulator, high pressure fuel pump, 386cc injectors, r8 coil packs, ngk plugs. The car start but sounds like it's going to turn off and can't get it out of first gear. As soon as I put some gas it seems like it chokes and can't go past 10 MPh. I don't have it chipped could that be the reason or should I look at something else that could be causing the problem. I'm wanting to go Unitronic stage 2+ but don't wanna do that and still have the same problem. Any advise or help is greatly appreciated, thanks


----------

